# Download from Lightroom cloud?



## svenruppelt (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello!
Is it possible to download fotos from the cloud?

Sven


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2015)

It is not clear what you mean.  
Any files that you share with Lightroom Mobile can be found here:

https://lightroom.adobe.com/

These you can download with your mobile device
With a Creative Cloud subscription, you get access to your creative cloud storage.  A part of that is files (any type of file) these are sync'e with your local Creative cloud folder and  can be accessed and downloaded from this link:

https://assets.adobe.com/files


----------



## svenruppelt (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok! 
Thanks for your support!
I will describe my problem a little bit more:
I take photos and transfer them on my iPad to Lightroom mobile.
I sync my photos with the cloud. 
Now I will share forward the link to my friends. 
And they shall be able to download the photos they like!
Without having an account or a membership with Adobe.
Just right click on the photo and download.
Can this be possible?


----------

